# Does this software exist?



## groan (May 10, 2012)

I am looking for a way to use a laptop or android tablet as an external viewfinder.
I still want to use my wireless remote to take the pictures.

Everything I have tried so far turns the remote screen into a Live View, and that's OK but it switches the Camera over to PC mode and none of the camera functions work, in particular the remote.

Anyone know of such a beast?


----------



## groan (May 11, 2012)

I guess the only other option is to set up a monitor with the D90's HDMI out. Anyone try this?
does it essentially give you an external view of your Live View?


----------



## jake337 (May 11, 2012)

Yes, there is an app for android phones and tablets.  Here's a link to some discussion on another forum.  Seems to have a lot of features.

his is the list of features from the website.[/COLOR]

Features

Main features include:

Liveview
Focus points and area
Zoom area and control
Luminosity and RGB histograms
Grid and aspect ratio overlays
Display filters
Focus
Auto focus
Manual focus
Remote manual focus
3-speed focus adjustments
Capture
Normal capture
Bulb capture (hold as well as timed)
Continuous capture
Video recording
Mirror Lockup support
Image review
CR2 support
Luminosity and RGB histograms
EXIF display
Exposure blinking
Follow shot mode
HDR capture
Manual: Shutter speed based
Av/Tv: Exposure compensation based (range differs per DSLR)

Adjustable settings include:

Shutter speed
Aperture
Exposure compensation
Exposure bracketing
Flash compensation
ISO speed
Auto focus mode
Focus and zoom area
Picture style
Drive mode
White balance
Color temperature
Auto-lighting optimizer
Metering mode

Display filters include:

Exposure
Peaking (four modes)
Contrast (four modes)
Channel mask (four modes)
Grayscale (four modes)

Note that available features and settings depend on the current camera mode (M, Av, Tv, ...) !

[URL]http://dslrcontroller.com/about.php]tethered shooting from a smart phone ! - Open Photography Forums

[/URL]


----------



## jake337 (May 11, 2012)

groan said:


> I guess the only other option is to set up a monitor with the D90's HDMI out. Anyone try this?
> does it essentially give you an external view of your Live View?



Yes it gives you an external view of your live view.  You can also use go into any of your cameras menus but you cannot control them from your monitor, only the camera.


----------



## groan (May 11, 2012)

Thanks Jake, But that's for Canon only.
I have an app on my android that does power the Nikon but all functions are transferred to the tablet. you can not power the camera from the camera and use the tablet or phone as an extra monitor. Even the Nikon software wont do it. it appears that as soon as you plug in the USB it thinks it is to be controlled only via the connected device.

I'm investigating the HDMI option but my netbook doesnt have an HDMI port, just a VGA.
I'll make this work! i hope.


----------



## jake337 (May 11, 2012)

groan said:


> Thanks Jake, But that's for Canon only.
> I have an app on my android that does power the Nikon but all functions are transferred to the tablet. you can not power the camera from the camera and use the tablet or phone as an extra monitor. Even the Nikon software wont do it. it appears that as soon as you plug in the USB it thinks it is to be controlled only via the connected device.
> 
> I'm investigating the HDMI option but my netbook doesnt have an HDMI port, just a VGA.
> I'll make this work! i hope.



Sorry, didn't notice it was canon only.  Maybe a tablet with mini hdmi might work.  Or possibly setting up a wifi solution.


----------



## groan (May 11, 2012)

ya, i'm looking into that. I have a tablet with micro hdmi. my d90 has mini hdmi. I just don't know if the Acer Iconia A500 Tablet can handle HDMI in.

The search continues


----------



## jake337 (May 11, 2012)

Maybe check this out.

Smartphone Control of Your Nikon DSLR Camera | BH inDepth


----------



## jake337 (May 11, 2012)

And one more link to check.

Helicon Remote (Beta) Offers Tethered DSLR Control For Nikon (And Canon) Users, Including Advanced Bracketing And Live View


----------



## jake337 (May 11, 2012)

A discussion on flickr.

Flickr: Discussing Here is something interesting, Control your D90 with Android Device. in NIKON D90 CLUB


----------



## groan (May 11, 2012)

groan said:


> ya, i'm looking into that. I have a tablet with micro hdmi. my d90 has mini hdmi. I just don't know if the Acer Iconia A500 Tablet can handle HDMI in.
> 
> The search continues



this one doesnt have liveview, which is what I'm looking for. Basically I want an external monitor where I can still use a wireless remote to take the picture. I don't have a wired remote yet but that's coming eventually.


----------



## groan (May 11, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the links! I'm also searching and have found the flickr group too. I'm reading. cheers!


----------



## groan (May 11, 2012)

jake337 said:


> And one more link to check.
> 
> Helicon Remote (Beta) Offers Tethered DSLR Control For Nikon (And Canon) Users, Including Advanced Bracketing And Live View



Thsi is the software I currently ahve on my tablet. I'm going to follow up with the developer and see if there is a way to make it a monitor only. Other than that it is an awesome app.


----------



## jake337 (May 11, 2012)

groan said:


> groan said:
> 
> 
> > ya, i'm looking into that. I have a tablet with micro hdmi. my d90 has mini hdmi. I just don't know if the Acer Iconia A500 Tablet can handle HDMI in.
> ...



Yeah me too.  I want one with all the features of the first link I posted as you can set up bracketed shots for HDR up to 45 exposures.


----------



## groan (May 11, 2012)

Helicon does a ton of stuff.
Look at thsi screen...for stacking macro shots. Must try this. I didnt even see it before


----------



## groan (May 11, 2012)

OK, just tried that and it worked liek a charm. only thing is it didnt save the images to my camera AND to my tablet. no worries.
A quick "share" to Google Drive and now the images are on my computers.
Now to try the stacking.


----------



## groan (May 11, 2012)

OK, this is turnign into a thread about this software in particular.
I JUST did this in under 10 minutes with the software.
Set the software up to shoot this Amathyst



i chose the nearest focus point, and then the farthest point I wanted in focus. 
I then chose how many steps I wanted it to take. I chose 6 though I could have chosen 25 if I wanted. I don't know what the maximum is.

Then through this process
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=intzev1gsbI

I did my stacking in CS6.

Here is the result, all out of camera with no post.

I'm impressed! No more manual focusing of macro stacks! (tedious!)

I'll get back on topic but I just had to try that. Im glad I did!


----------

